# Morels



## Love morels

Any one in Attica Indiania seeing any 🍄


----------



## johndeere2021

Love morels said:


> Any one in Attica Indiania seeing any 🍄


I'm in rensselear and i was wondering same thing. not sure if its to early to go out hunting....????


----------



## LukeNLyndseyIndiana

Reports of around here in Ceawfordsville( Montgomery Co) but I’ve been out everyday the past 2 weeks with no luck. I hate hunting public land........


----------



## MorelFanci

I have been out looking since April 16th without much success. BUT I finally found a decent amount today! 
My 88 year old dad and I went to one of our favorite places (private land) here in Carroll County. Here's a couple pictures. I was really surprised we began to find yellows right as we were quitting for the day.


----------



## morelsxs

How truly blessed you are to have your Dad shroomin' with you!! 🥰 My Dad's an amazing outdoorsman and the best fisherman I know. He taught me sooooo much; it would be pages for me to list it all. Sadly, his knees don't let him venture out anymore after 35 years on the railroad. Lookin' forward to gettin' a mess this week and makin' the 2-hour trip to give them to him. I hope you have many more hauls this season and many more years shroomin' with your Dad. 🍄


----------



## MorelFanci

I totally agree. My dad is a huge blessing. Hopefully I'll be taking him schrooming when he's 108!


----------



## morelsxs

I am prayin' that you do . . . please don't forget us and show us a pic.


----------



## MorelFanci

morelsxs said:


> I am prayin' that you do . . . please don't forget us and show us a pic.










This is a picture of my dad with a huge clump of mushrooms he found a couple of years ago. He was so proud!


----------



## morelsxs

Love the pic of Dad and the shrooms!!! I'd be smilin' too!


----------



## LukeNLyndseyIndiana

Got lucky today. Wife found a small honey hole.


----------



## MorelFanci

Good day all!
Just getting in from a long day of hunting and FINDING! Took dad out to one of my favorite places. He found 23 really nice ones. I found 12 nice ones. Not that we are keeping score or anything, lol.
His are the photo with the green bag. Mine, of course the red bag.














It's always a competition when we go mushroom finding!


----------



## MorelFanci

Hi All!!
This morning was OUTSTANDING!
We went to one of dad's old favorite spots. I think they all were very nice size except for a couple. Dads are the green bag and mine the red bag.   Happy, happy, happy!!! 

Dad - 16, Nanci - 18. (Not that we're keeping score, haha!)


----------

